# 22 Hornet



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Couldn't resist and bought a Ruger 77/22 Hornet a couple weeks ago. Got a feeling this is going to turn out to be my most fun gun to shoot. Despite what a lot of people say about the accuracy of the Hornet, I'm getting a consistent 1 to 1.25 groups with factory ammo and that's with what I feel is a lousy trigger. Nothing to write home about compared to some of my other guns but being bone stock, not bad. Everything I've read says to neck size only for this round for extended brass life and the one die set I see popping up the most is the Lee crimp die. Was wondering if anyone had loaded for this round and what die set is recommended.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Can't say anything about loading that particular round. But you can't beat the Lee Deluxe die sets. They include the neck sizing die as well as the full length plus, of course, the seating die. You get the required shell holder and the old school scoop all for about $25.

Hope that helps.

Robert


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Just purchased a CZ 527 American in 22 Hornet a month ago. I really haven't done any reloading yet but have picked up a set of RCBS dies for it. What are you planning to load. I'm looking at using the 40 gr. V-Max over 13.3 gr. of Hodgdon Lil'Gun and CCI primers. I took it out two weeks ago and shot a few prairie dogs and jacks and it was a lot of fun. It seems to shoot well but have not grouped it on paper yet.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Gohon

I grew up with a Winchester Model 43 in 22 Hornet. I can't remember what you called it, but I had one of those Lee loaders that you use a hammer to drive the brass into the sizer, then it got knocked out when you put a rod down the throat and hit it to seat the primer. Once in a while a primer would go off when I loaded a 357 mag this way, but for some reason the Hornet never did. I didn't have much for brass as a kid so I would haul bullets, powder, primers and that old lee loader with me when I went to a good gopher pasture.

I just gave that rifle to my middle son about a month ago. Along with about 300 rounds of ammo, so he should be set for a little shooting.

As I type I am looking in my dad's old Speer #7 Manual. Hercules 2400 was the powder to use in those days. I see the old book says 10.3 gr max for a 45 gr bullet, and give 2661 fps. Normally those old manuals exaggerated velocities, but my new Nosler says ten gr max and 2740 fps. It is still listed as the powder with the highest velocity.

I would be temped to shoot the 40 gr. I see 4227 will get that to 3007 fps. I would use less powder and back off to 2850 fps to increase case life.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

I bought a used Ruger 77/22 hornet back about a year ago. Dealer threw in a box of cheap ammo, I think it is Federal 45 grain FMJ but I'm not sure. I fired my rifle 3 times when I got home to make sure it would feed and eject properly, then I greased her up and put it in the back of my safe. Pretty impressive little round, I've been meaning to get a set of dies and some more brass and start shooting this little rifle, just haven't gotten around to it yet. With iron sights at 50 yards, my group was a little under an inch, thats pretty good.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Longshot, I've decided on the 35 GR.V-Max for the small stuff such as prairie dogs and the like and Sierra 40 and 45 Gr. Hornet Varminter for larger game up to and including coyotes at close rang, say 150 yards or less. My understanding is the Sierra Varmint loads have a thinner jacket for better expansion at the Hornets slower speeds but still gives good penetration. If you run into any place on the web that sells cast lead bullets for the Hornet, give me a shout. I'm really enjoying this little gun&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; wish I had bought one a long time ago.

Plainsman, 2400 and Lil-Gun are the two powders I had targeted as using for this caliber. 2400 is one of my favorite powders but I'm finding out the new Lil-Gun powder is the cats meow in some loads. I've used it in 357 loads with excellent results and I'm told in the Hornet it works great. Any powder that reduces pressure by as much as 30% and still give excellent speed would be hard to abuse. Oh, you know those old Lee hand loader kits you mentioned....... I've got three of them stuffed in a box somewhere. A 357/38 special, 30-30, and 308. Since they only came with one dipper each and loading instruction I never did know what I was actually shooting but they sure got the job done.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Gohon, there's a good article on the .22 Hornet in the most recent issue of Shooting Times, including some load data, that you might find enjoyable. As an aside, I ran into a couple of guys last week while out prairie rat shooting (Greetings Todd and Larry!). One of them told me about a round that he was working with called, I believe, the .17 Ackley Hornet. Knowing what little I do about wildcat cartridge's I could only imagine what it must look like. The gent didn't have it along, as he was just getting his rifle set up at the time, but it sounds really interesting, and I would think that the limited powder capacity of the Hornet case would do fair justice to those little .17 caliber bullets. I'm going to take the time to do a search on this in the future. I like the idea of a small centerfire .17 that could be loaded about as cheaply as the HMR round can be purchased! Sorry about the hijack. Good shooting, Burl


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Burl

The Hornet your talking about, I think is the K-Hornet necked to 17. With the 20 gr bullet it will do 3600 fps. A fellow in New Rockford I think was making them. If I am not mistaken he is in Dickinson now. I have sent work out there and been happy with it. If you need a name PM me.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I did a little research, and it seems the round is one that P.O. Ackley developed himself. The article I read put it around 3700 fps with a 35 grain V-Max. Very interesting and now I'm wondering about a .20 on the same case. Thanks and I'll let you know if I get serious about a rifle. Burl


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Burly1, that's the article that gave me the final nudge to buy the Hornet. Fortunately my guns are like my fishing gear......... I have enough of each that new items are not recognizable as new gear by the wife.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Gohon said:


> Burly1, that's the article that gave me the final nudge to buy the Hornet. Fortunately my guns are like my fishing gear......... I have enough of each that new items are not recognizable as new gear by the wife.


AHHHH we have something in common :beer:


----------



## claimbuster (Jun 27, 2006)

17 Ackley Hornet is a 22 Hornet necked down and fire formed to a 40 degree shoulder. 20 gr. V-Max's come out at 3800 fps. Awesome PD gun out to 200 yds. The 19 Calhoon is a similar cartridge necked down as well. Bullets are available in 27 gr. and 32 gr. from Calhoon. The Calhoon has a little shorter neck than the Ackley thus has a little more powder capacity. I load the 32 gr. to 3250 fps and it is fun.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Just use a .223 remington and use the extra cash to take your girl out! :2cents:


----------

